# Santa Rosa Beach Wading Trip



## gillplate (Dec 30, 2013)

The results of a gulf wading trip last night in Santa Rosa Beach. 14 & 17 inches. My first time really getting to use my new homemade wading light and was really pleased with it. Stuffed flounder for supper makes the wife happy


----------



## badbill (Jun 28, 2015)

Heading down next week, are you wading in between shore and the second bar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gillplate (Dec 30, 2013)

These plus two more that spooked were about 10-20 feet off the beach in about knee deep water. I tried out deeper but didn't have any luck out there.


----------



## badbill (Jun 28, 2015)

I would like to give it a try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice flounder. That big 17" flounder is good candidate for a stuffed flounder dinner for two.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Good eats...Don't let Jason see them toes peeking out though....


----------

